# MySQL Error code 1



## s0n3y (Apr 3, 2010)

If I want to install on my FreeBSD 7.1 MySQL Root I always get the error:


```
configure: error: ./configure failed for innobase
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ale@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/work/mysql-5.0.90/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

Does anyone know why?

Need help

Yours sincerely,
s0n3y


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2010)

Not enough information. Please post the _full_ error message.


----------



## s0n3y (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it is on the BETA2 version anyone knows how I can update FreeBSD?
The command "freebsd-update upgrade-r 7.1-RELEASE" it does not work.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

s0n3y,
have you tried to compile it manually or did you run:


```
# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server && make install clean
```




			
				s0n3y said:
			
		

> The command "freebsd-update upgrade-r 7.1-RELEASE" it does not work.



Btw. I think there should be a space between [CMD=""]upgrade[/CMD] and [CMD=""]-r[/CMD]
IMPORTANT: I'm not responsible for the result of using that command!

Good luck!

bsdmonk


----------

